# BaWü-Treffen 26.09.09 in 76473 Iffezheim



## Unimog-HeizeR (24 August 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Wir sind im Chat auf die idee gekommen, ein BaWü (andere sind natürlich auch willkommen.  ) -Treffen zu veranstalten.
Datum wurde mal der 26.09.09 angesetzt.
Ort: 76473 Iffezheim.
Holzhütte, Durchlaufkühler und Grill wären vorhanden.
Wer ein einzelzimmer möchte müsste dann aber ein zelt mitbringen. 

Wer Interesse hat, soll sich bitte hier oder im Chat bei mir melden.

Bis jetzt dabei:

PLC-Gundel
Puzzlefreak
Pizza
Georg28
Markus (Kurz)
Meinereiner


Gruß
Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 August 2009)

*...das gibt es ja garnicht!*

Timo du Judas,
wie kannst du mir so in den Rücken fallen.
Ich arbeite seit Wochen daran das BW aus
dem Chat nach OWL kommt und dann sowas.



> ...
> *Ich bin zutiefst Bestürzt!*
> ...


 
Wenn du mir über dem Weg läufst mache ich 
deine langen Haare zum Zopf, das kannst du
mir glauben.

gruß Helmut


PS. Ehrlich gesagt ist das eine gute Idee, mit
deinem Treffen in BW.
vielleicht machen wir einen Art Online Thread an
dem Tag auf und stellen Bilder von den jeweiligen
Treffen ein.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 August 2009)

Helmut.... sollen die BaWüler ihren eigen Stammtisch machen. Bei uns in OWL versteht die eh keiner.

*ROFL*

uppssss.. im Oktober bin ich wieder mitten in BW.... wer dolmetscht ?


----------



## Markus (24 August 2009)

hmmmm also grundsätzlich finde ich das naturlich super!

aber:

1. wieso an diesem datum? ich versuche meine termine schon so zu legen dass ich bei dem owl treffen auch in der gegend zu tun habe...
und ich kann da am nächsten tag beim besten willen nicht auch noch aufs bw treffen, dafür bin selbst ich mit meinen 27 zu alt... 

2. wann sind den die ganzen leute aus bawü immer im chat, wenn ich komme ist meistens nur noch der heizer wach...


also ich wäre gerne dabei, aber das datum gefällt mir nicht so.
in diesem fall sehe ich das mal als alterantive falls es zum owl-treffen nicht reicht.


----------



## Question_mark (24 August 2009)

*Der Termin ist etwas unglücklich gewählt*

Hallo,



			
				Uni schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind im Chat auf die idee gekommen, ein BaWü (andere sind natürlich auch willkommen.  ) -Treffen zu veranstalten.
> Datum wurde mal der 26.09.09 angesetzt.



Im Grunde keine schlechte Idee, allein das Datum ist etwas unglücklich gewählt. Es wäre jetzt kontraproduktiv, wenn regionale Stammtische alle am gleichen Wochenende stattfinden. Das Jahr hat schließlich 52 Wochenenden ..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Pizza (24 August 2009)

*Stammtisch-Marathon*

Bin ja nun am 25.09. auch in Bielefeld.

Werd dann wohl am Samstag einen "kleinen" Umweg in Kauf nehmen.

P.S. Wann ist nun eigendlich Forumstreff?


----------



## doublecee (24 August 2009)

!!!dabei!!! *ACK*


i.A. m3nd|


----------



## PLC-Gundel (24 August 2009)

**Termin**

Uns tut's auch leid, daß der Termin etwas ungünstig ist 

Aber ab Oktober würde es auch in BaWü ziemlich frisch in der Hütte werden, und ein WE vorher wäre zu spontan.

Die BaWÜ Leute trifft man meistens zwischen 22 und 24 Uhr im Chat 


Grüßle,
Gundel


----------



## Question_mark (25 August 2009)

Hallo,



			
				Pizza schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Wann ist nun eigendlich Forumstreff?



Natürlich am 25.09.2009 im Runkelkrug in Bielefeld, wo denn sonst ??

Gruß

Quetion_mark


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (25 August 2009)

Hallo erstmal...

Das mit dem Termin hat sich halt so ergeben, weil wir 3 da alle zeit haben. 
Da haben wir ehrlichgesagt auch garnicht dran gedacht, dass jemand auf beide treffen kommen würde. 

Gruß
Timo

P.S.: zwischen 16:00 und 23:00 ist meistens leben im chat.


----------



## argv_user (25 August 2009)

*Hier nur noch eine Warnung zur Verhinderung von Vereinsmeierei*



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Timo du Judas,
> wie kannst du mir so in den Rücken fallen.
> Ich arbeite seit Wochen daran das BW aus
> dem Chat nach OWL kommt und dann sowas.
> ...



Wenn sich die erste SPS-Forum-Usergroup offiziell konstituiert, so wird das in der Folge chaotisch werden, 
denn es werden sich noch weitere bilden, und um deren Termine aufeinander abzustimmen 
bedarf es natürlich eines Dachverbands, an dessen Spitze (oh, ich sag's lieber nicht)...
Bis dahin dauert es aber wohl noch ein bischen.

Ich wünsche jedenfalls allen Stammtischbrüdern (die Schwestern scheiden ja wohl aus) ein geselliges Beisammensein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 August 2009)

argv_user schrieb:


> Ich wünsche jedenfalls allen Stammtischbrüdern (die Schwestern scheiden ja wohl aus) ein geselliges Beisammensein.



Das sehe ich etwas anders, bei Timo ist das Verhältnis von Brüdern und Schwestern; fast 1:1.


----------



## Ralle (25 August 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Das sehe ich etwas anders, bei Timo ist das Verhältnis von Brüdern und Schwestern; fast 1:1.



Genau, der Timo ist nämlich seine eigene Schwester!


----------



## PLC-Gundel (25 August 2009)

*Verhältnis Männlein-Weiblein...*

Hihi, wenn man's genau nimmt, sind im Moment fest angemeldet:

3 Männlein
2 Weiblein !!!

Das ist doch ne ordentliche Quote, würd ich sagen... 

Wir würden uns aber über weitere programmierende Männlein und Weiblein als Teilnehmer freuen! 

Gruß aus'm Ländle,

Gundel


----------



## georg28 (25 August 2009)

werde auch kommen, wo ist denn das Treffen genau ?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (25 August 2009)

Hi Georg.

in 76473 Iffezheim

Genauen lageplan sende ich dann noch allen per pn.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## diabolo150973 (29 August 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wenn du mir über dem Weg läufst mache ich
> deine langen Haare zum Zopf, das kannst du
> mir glauben.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcK8mrfNERw&feature=related


*das konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen*


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (31 August 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mein Googlemap-Flag genau auf dem Grill platziert. 
Wer trotzdem ne Wegbeschreibung braucht, kann sich ja bei mir melden.

Gruß
Timo

@Ralle:


> Genau, der Timo ist nämlich seine eigene Schwester!


Was bist du dann, deine eigene Stiefschwester??? *ROFL*

@Dia: Wenn du so wie im Video aufs Treffen kommst schmeiß ich ne runde Freibier.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 September 2009)

Sooo

Die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren!

Stimmt die Teilnehmerliste jetzt noch?

Bier und Grilltiere werd ich dann für alle besorgen.
Ist einfacher so, da ja einige teilnehmer am tag vorher schon auf nem treffen waren. 

Mittwoch abend oder sowas ist übrigens anmeldeschluss, da das Bier fürs Treffen extra für uns gebraut wird! 

Falls noch Fragen offen sein sollten bitte P.N. an mich.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 September 2009)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Mittwoch abend oder sowas ist übrigens anmeldeschluss, da das Bier fürs Treffen extra für uns gebraut wird!


 
Hola die Waldfee, Timo du fährst ja ganz schön auf...toll .


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (24 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hola die Waldfee, Timo du fährst ja ganz schön auf...toll .


Tja Helmut, da geht was. 

Sooo, die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren...
Bier ist Bestellt!
Gunni bastelt uns nen leckeren Salat. 
Das material für den Schwenkgrill ist auch da, den Schweiß ich gleich noch zusamen. 
Heut abend sollten wir im Chat mal noch die Essens-Wünsche besprechen.
(Beschreiben?) 

Hab allerdings auch eine schlechte Nachricht:
Das geplante Fdeuerwerk musste leider abgesagt werden.
Da hab ich leider keine Genehmigung bekommen, da der Baden-Airpark
hier ganz in der nähe ist... 

Also heut abend alle Teilnehmer brav in den Chat kommen! 

Gruß
Timo

P.S.: Werd wohl ab 21:00 im Chat sein, vielleicht aber auch schon 20:61, mal schauen, wie das mitm Grill so läuft...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (25 September 2009)

Nabend zusammen

So, das Treffen kann kommen, der Grill ist soeben Fertig geworden. 

Markus kommt auch noch (Kurz  ) vorbei.

Also bis morgen Abend danne.

Gruß
Timo

P.S.: Markus, vergess die Penntüte nicht, du willst ja nur kurz bleiben...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (26 September 2009)

Allen die kommen einen schönen abend.
trinkt nur soviel wie mit gewalt reingeht
überlegt gut, was ihr esst, uni hat eingekauft 

und sonst, tut nur, was ich auch tun würde


----------



## Paule (26 September 2009)

*Stammtisch 2*

Auch ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß! 

Hoffentlich kann ich dass nächste mal dabei sein.
Vielleicht gibt es ja mal ein Stammtisch mehr in meiner Richtung.

Und Hut ab vor Pizza und Puzzlefreak die gleich an beiden Stammtischen teilnehmen, trotz der irren Entfernung.


----------



## doublecee (27 September 2009)

auch von mir viel spaß an euch!!! ...stinkt mir mächtig, dass ich nich am start sein kann.

vergesst nicht die foto-beweise hochzuladen!!!


greetz 

m3nd|


----------



## Markus (27 September 2009)

ich war auch nur "kurz"...
bin vor ner stunde heimgekommen.

war nenette entspannte atmosphäre, hat spass gemacht!
danke heizer!

die zeit verging wahsinig schnell, irgendwann wars morgens um 6 oder 7...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 September 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Auch ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß!
> 
> Hoffentlich kann ich dass nächste mal dabei sein.
> Vielleicht gibt es ja mal ein Stammtisch mehr in meiner Richtung.
> ...




Organisier einfach einen......


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 September 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> irgendwann wars morgens um 6 oder 7...


 
wieviel Fässer Bier hat der heizeR den gebraut das ihr 
bis zum morgen gebraucht habt..:sm24:


----------



## Markus (27 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> wieviel Fässer Bier hat der heizeR den gebraut das ihr
> bis zum morgen gebraucht habt..:sm24:


 
darüber hüllen wir den mantel des schweigens...
..ich sage nur: "das konnten wir auf anderen treffen schon VIEEEL besser."

man kann es sogesehen als segen oder als fluch betrachten wenn mädchen dabei sind.
also den "10:00 vortrag" hätte in iffezheim jeder ohne große beschwerden durch gestanden - auch wenn wir erst um 7 ins bett sind...


----------



## Pizza (27 September 2009)

Soo, bin nun auch zu Hause aufgeschlagen.
Das Auto hat mich sicher nach Hause gebracht.
Ich muss sagen, ich fand es super toll. (beide Treffen  )

Großes Lob für Timo, er hat sich echt ins Zeug gelegt.
Essen war super, Getränke gab es ausreichend (genug Reserven waren ja noch da, als das Fass alle war  ), sogar super Wetter hatte er organisiert.

Nachdem wir in Bielefeld ein Trainingslager absolviert hatten, war es nun kein Problem bis zum Morgen durchzumachen. (War schon vedammt hell  )

Für gute Stimmung sorgte ein "kurzer" Auftritt von Markus. Dank des guten Bieres hat es Markus dann aber erst am nächsten Mittag geschafft die Heimreise anzutreten.

Danke HeizeR


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (28 September 2009)

Soooo

Nun bin ich auch wieder nüchtern... 
Wenn ich das gewusst hätten dass Markus nur so kurz vorbeikommt, 
hätte ich wohl doch 30 Liter bier genommen... 



> vergesst nicht die foto-beweise hochzuladen!!!


Neee Carlos, Bilder wurden an diesem tag aus guten gründen keine gemacht. 

Ich möcht mich aber auch noch bei euch bedanken...
Allen Teilnehmern für ihr kommen.
Gunni, dass sie uns nen leckeren salat gebastelt hat.
Sonja fürs bier holen.
Markus für die KURZweilige unterhaltung.
Georg für die weiteste anreise. 
Pizza fürs holz holen.

Mal schauen, falls interesse besteht, könnt ich ja nächstes jahr wieder was anleiern...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Markus (28 September 2009)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Pizza fürs holz holen.


 
den größten dinger hatte ja wohl ich...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (28 September 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> den größten dinger hatte ja wohl ich...



Den größten... stimmt, der war am nächsten tag noch da. 

Brennholz wird aber in Ster gerechnet, nicht in Meter. 
Somit geht der orden an Pizza.


----------

